# Resolved: Seeking quiet home



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

I never thought I'd be doing this but... here I am. If you have read my topic in behavior you already know but my new little white guy is needing a new home. He needs a quieter calmer place than I can provide right now. 

He is a beautiful little guy and loves being groomed. He has never complained once about this and he does need it more than my other lionhead as his fur is thicker. He is littertrained. He loved the cats at his old house. I don't know how he'd be with dogs. 

He is small and has a very clean coat. He had some matting and that was trimmed out so his coat will be thicker again. He is a year old and not neutered. This was in the plan for him here but he needs somewhere else to go where he can calm down. I am afraid for his health if he stays the way he is here. I keep being afraid he will break his neck. 

Here are some pics again in case anyone hasn't seen him. 

























I hope to find him a home soon as the stress on him must be extremely great for him to jump so much in his cage. If anyone knows of anyone who may take him please contact me and let me know. Thanks...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2009)

What exactly is going on? What seems to be bothering him?


----------



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

He has bit me and tried to bite my son when he was getting ready to pet him. He seems to be very, very unnerved by my children and all the hustle and bustle in our home. He keeps jumping in his cage and doing it hard and high enough to smack his head nearly every time. When it is quiet, the kids are in bed or outdoors etc, I take him out and groom him and let him have floor time and he seems so much more relaxed then. As soon as he hears my baby squeal, which she just started doing, he begins to panic. He seems petrified of them- even their smell. He is extremely unhappy and so scared. I want him to have a home he feels safe and secure in...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sorry thongs didn't work out with this cuttie


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 22, 2009)

This bun looks like one of Susan's ; he is really cute 
(I guess nippers can be darling.....LOL )


I am posting the thread that was started in nutrition and behavior so members can see why he is here in rescue 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48690&forum_id=48
Ihope so much that someone wants him.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 22, 2009)

I do also. I think he would do well in a quieter home with some time put into calming him and maybe getting him neutered and see what happens from there. Thanks Angieluv.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you have to rehome your boy...and I hope things go smoothly. PM me if you need any transport help, ok?

Hugs!!!

Rosie*


----------



## CKGS (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you so much Rosie. I am hoping we will find the perfect home for him. I have left a message for his previous owner letting them know and haven't gotten word from them yet. I am hoping they will be able and willing to take him back so he is more comfortable there. Maybe they will even change their minds about not keeping him..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 23, 2009)

So your keeping him right?


----------

